# Can I introduce 2 females with unweaned babies to another?



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I have 2 females and they birthed 2 days apart, can I reintroduce them? shall I do the clean tank thing?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

depends how old they are.If they are pinkies the risk will be high.10 days plus usually goes ok if all go in to a clean environment at the same time .


----------

